# even the pothos died!



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yep dead pothos, moss and broms and a few other vining plant related to the pothos. i have 20gal long that i have no clue is wrong. ever plant i put in is dieing, after a day or to boom dead. this morning i had pothos it look great... i came home and it was mush. now i got another 20 long set up the same way, however the plants are thriving. im using plant clipping form it to put into the other 20.
do you think i should take my luecs out the 20 and redo it? set it up from scratch? maby there somthing else like a bug killing it and starting over would fix it? the frogs are happy and seam good they play all day however there tank is like a barren waist land of leaves. any suggestions?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I would assume it is a bug, I have slugs in one of my tanks and they kill alot of plants withen days. But I have pothos in the tank and they havn't touched it. So it is probley some other kind of bug.
Could there be to much water on the roots or not enough water on the roots?

Curt.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

This has happened to a couple of my tanks too. Luckilly they were just temporary vivs, so I was ready to take them down when it happened anyway. Are you misting a lot? I think when it happened to my vivs, it seemed like a fungus. A lot of pathogenic fungi will creep along plants and look for ways through the cuticle. A lot of times they just grow right through the stomata. Without functional stomata, gas exchange will come to a halt and the plant will die and be quickly consumed by the fungus.

Your frogs should be fine, but you might want to move them to another viv at least temporarily if possible (for their comfort). Honestly, I have never tried to replant a viv after all the plants die like that, so I don't know what will happen if you try.

Good luck...


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

A photo MIGHT be of help, but it might not also. I have 90 tanks and have never seen a pothos die like you discribe. How very bizarre. The only thing I have seen that kills them is complete drying out. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yea i was like what even the pothos! it got enough water and light so i got no clue. im going to breack down the tank monday and redo it. maby this will help ill let every one know for sure.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Is everything rotting? You said mush so I think it could be a fungus. You will most likely want to toss all the soil and let the entire thing dry out.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

Plant death within a couple of days is pretty quick ... almost like a chemical poisoning might be the culprit. could there be some residue in the tank or decor? Is your water source and delivery system ok?

Is it one tank of many and the others are fine?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Did you use silicone in the tank? How long did you let the silicone cure before adding soil?

I have seen this in tanks where I was too quick to rush from putting in the siliconed background and planting it (only allowing 24-48 hours). 

I assumed it was a pH issue.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yea i used alot of silicone however i let it dry for about a week. the other tank i made right along with it is fine.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

ok i thrown out the old stuff in the tank and completly redid it. now i guese its the waiting game to see if any plants die. the frogs seam stressed but i think they'll be ok.
ill let every one know in a few days


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

good luck! I'm sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you have a drainage layer in the tank? Also, a possibility exists that the silicone wasn't dry. Is there a vinigar smell when you open the tank?

Melis


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

nope tank smelt normal. all the silicone i took out looked dry and i dint put no new silicone in. i have a drain layer made from rocks to look more natrual. its about 3-4" deep. this is day 2 and no plants are even looking bad so im happy.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

so its been 4 days sence i redid the tank. nothing has died and all the new plants look great! so i guese that worked. i sitll dont know what it was but hey if every thing is good im not going to worry about it. thank guys for all the help


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

have you been bleaching your plants? I (and others) do this a lot to kill germs. However, if you do it too strong, it will kill some sensitive plants within a day.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

no all i do to my plant is soak them for about 3 hours under water to kill bugs


----------

